# Pepper x



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

We picked up our little girl today.. 
Everyone meet Pepper x


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

So cute! Enjoy her!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Just lovely, enjoy and be happy. ;D


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the name...might steal it someday. 

What a face! Enjoy!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... What a sweet and innocent little face!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome Pepper you little beauty...Darcy also sends all her best ginger wishes..


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

What a CUTIE. Good luck with her.


----------

